# Picked up a 21160 for $15 on eBay



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

And it WORKS. I know it's an intro engine, without smoke or chug, but hey, $15...

Charles.


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Once I got one for only $10.00 and it runs fine! Some go for $30-$40.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ChopperCharles said:


> And it WORKS. I know it's an intro engine, without smoke or chug, but hey, $15...
> 
> Charles.





markjs said:


> Once I got one for only $10.00 and it runs fine! Some go for $30-$40.



They both look in great shape.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You did good, Charles! Those later editions are harder to work on, but they run well!


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I didn't really need it... my dad's loco has chuff and smoke... but I couldn't pass it up. I may experiment with modifying this one. Add a digital e-unit and maybe kitbash it. who knows! 

Charles


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Charles, those things always find their place in a layout. If you have grandkids, you may decide to paint it all white and turn it into a Christmas train hauling gondolas of presents and Santa!


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Grandkids? I'm 34, I don't even have kids of my own yet.

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey Charles --

Nice snag. I just got a whole 21075 set on eBay about a week or so ago for $52. It includes the 21160, only mine doesn't work.....yet. Noticed a wire missing from the tender to engine. Figure to fix it in my spare time.......yeah like I have some. Good Luck with it.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been scouring eBay for locos, but really all the steam locomotives are very similar, until you get to the newly-released-five-hundred-to-a-thousand-dollar locomotives. Hell, I don't want to pay that much, but I would like a little more variety. A Tweetsy-Railroad type wood burner for instance, would rock my socks. (Since I live not terribly far and have many childhood memories of Tweetsy)

Charles.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

OK, now I found some time to work on this 21160. The wire missing from the plug is the connection that completes the circuit from the front tender pickup to the manual reverse switch on the back of the cab. The wire is missing completely from the plug at the tender front. I do not see how it can be soldered and don't believe it should be. Even if I try, I'm sure I'll only melt the plastic plug body if I apply heat to the prong. Looking closely at the plug, it seems that each plug prong may be pressed into the plug body and -- I'm guessing here -- the wires are supposed to be crimped inside when the prong is pressed in. If I pull the prong out, even a little, I can feed the stripped wire in the hole, then press the prong back in to "capture" it and thus have my connection once again. Does anyone know if my assumption is correct? I'd hate to yank out the prong and find I was wrong about it being pressed in this way.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> They both look in great shape.


Where?

What did I miss??? Some other thread?

(Or is this the old TTIWWP joke ???)


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

ChopperCharles said:


> I've been scouring eBay for locos...


You're not the one responsible for the 322's going so high are you? *Are you?!!* I really liked Rango. Great movie.




tjcruiser said:


> ...Or is this the old TTIWWP joke ???



yes, yes it is. True as the day is long, TT*I*WWP. YMMV. HTH.


----------

